# how much sauce for my butt



## pignout013 (Sep 15, 2012)

serving pulled pork for 200 today. any deas on how much sauce for those that want 2 use it. I made 2.5 gal and dont think im even close. thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 15, 2012)

You have plenty. On average 1-2 oz is plenty on a sandwich. You have 320 oz or 1.5 per serving...JJ


----------



## gator (Sep 19, 2012)

I aggree with Jimmy J, you're fine. I've found I go through 1 gallon for every 65 lbs of pork I smoke,


----------

